# Male T's without spurs/hooks



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 17, 2004)

Can anyone list the species, without tibial hooks/spurs. I have a mature male T without spurs, and I am at a lost at what species it is, can anyone help me?? :? 


The pics are in the thread   "Very confusticated, PLEASE HELP!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deifiler (Jul 17, 2004)

Ahh There's a website somewhere that lists the species/genera that lack such anatomy, though I forget it.

To be the pointer of the obvious, such species lack these body parts due to the spiders evolving in such conditions that the spurs didn't increase the reproductive abilities, as such they didn't follow "natural selection" and become a stable part of the spider, incresing in size.structure with each generation and evolution. Such cases would be in the larger spiders such as Theraphosa, where possibly due to size, they are redundant. Or in certain arboreal species - noteably the larger ones such as poecilotheria...

Something nice to think about anyway.

Sorry I've been little help.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Jul 17, 2004)

Here ya go:

A Line Listing of Theraphosid Genera:
Male Specimens: Tibial Apophyses and Palpal Emboli:

Sexually mature males that do not possess tibial apophyses (mating
"spurs" or "hooks"), 2003:

(A)
ANNANDALIELLA Hirst, 1909
ANOPLOSCELUS Pocock, 1897: Africa
AUGACEPHALUS Gallon, 2002 (In part): A. junodi (Simon, 1904): Africa
(B)
(C)
CHILOBRACHYS Karsch, 1891
CITHARISCHIUS Pocock, 1900: Africa
COREMIOCNEMIS Simon, 1892
(D)
(E)
EUPHRICTUS Hirst, 1908: Africa
(F)
(G)
(H)
HETEROSCODRA Pocock, 1899: Africa
HETEROTHELE Karsch, 1879: Africa
HYSTEROCRATES Simon, 1892: Africa
(I)
ISCHNOCOLUS Ausserer, 1871: Africa, Middle East, and Europe
(J)
(K)
(L)
LYROGNATHUS Pocock, 1895
(M)
METRIOPELMA Becker, 1878
(N)
NHANDU Lucas, 1981 (In part): N. carapoensis Lucas, 1981
(O)
ORPHNAECUS Simon, 1892 (unpublished data)
(P)
PACHISTOPELMA Pocock, 1901 (modified tibial apophyses consisting of a
"shield" of spines)
PHLOGIELLUS Pocock, 1897
PHONEYUSA Karsch, 1884: Africa
PHORMINGOCHILUS Pocock, 1895
PLESIOPHRICTUS Pocock, 1899: (In part): some species may possess tibial
apophyses
POECILOTHERIA Simon, 1885: India and Sri Lanka
(Q)
(R)
(S)
SELENOCOSMIA Ausserer, 1871
SELENOTHOLUS Hogg, 1902
SELENOTYPUS Pocock, 1897
SERICOPELMA Ausserer, 1875
STROMATOPELMA Karsch, 1881: Africa
(T)
THERAPHOSA Thorell, 1870 (In part): T. blondi (Latreille, 1804)
THRIGMOPOEUS Pocock, 1899 (unpublished data)
(U)
(V)
(W)
(XYZ)

Uknown at this time: HAPLOCLASTUS, LOXOMPHALIA, and LOXOPTYGUS

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted by Lucian Ross at the Yahoo Group arachnid_world message #21641
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

-Lonnie

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank you for the info much appreciated


----------



## BiomeBob (May 9, 2007)

I wanted to ask this question as per T. blondi (Goliath), and thought I would search first as reading and discovering led me to mixed on whether the male has the spurs.  Thanx for covering it.  Alas, is there a way then of telling whether my Precious T. blondi is a male of female?

As well, can you or anyone give me the same sexing info for Scolopendra gigantea?


----------



## tarantulas.com (May 9, 2007)

*Also*

Also Avicularia versicolor


----------



## ronin (May 9, 2007)

I don't believe Selenobrachys have them either.


----------



## jamesc (May 9, 2007)

tarantulas.com said:


> Also Avicularia versicolor


They do have them they are just very small. Here are some pictures of their reduced tibial spurs.
http://www.bighairyspiders.com/pic_versicolor.shtml


----------



## David_F (May 9, 2007)

ronin said:


> I don't believe *Selenobrachys* have them either.


Do you have a reference for this?  I have yet to translate the complete description paper for S. phillippinus so I may not have come across this info yet.  Any info you can provide would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sceptic (May 9, 2007)

tarantulas.com said:


> Also Avicularia versicolor



all genus Avicularia have tibial spurs ...


----------



## Sceptic (May 9, 2007)

BiomeBob said:


> I wanted to ask this question as per T. blondi (Goliath), and thought I would search first as reading and discovering led me to mixed on whether the male has the spurs.  Thanx for covering it.


T. blondi have tibial spurs but is very reduced and dont use it in mating.


----------



## ronin (May 9, 2007)

David_F said:


> Do you have a reference for this?  I have yet to translate the complete description paper for S. phillippinus so I may not have come across this info yet.  Any info you can provide would be much appreciated.


David - pm sent.


----------



## tarantulas.com (May 9, 2007)

*suprising*



jamesc said:


> They do have them they are just very small. Here are some pictures of their reduced tibial spurs.
> http://www.bighairyspiders.com/pic_versicolor.shtml


Wow, I guess that I've never looked that close.


----------



## BiomeBob (May 12, 2007)

*Thanx*



Sceptic said:


> T. blondi have tibial spurs but is very reduced and dont use it in mating.


Thanx for the help on the blondi!  Good to know.
Now if I could just get that close of a look.


----------

